# Show Us You Non Working Wick



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

So it would appear very low ohms and silica is not the best of mates. Cleaned this wick 4 times. Should have recoiled before the previous tank. Wasted a full tank of huntsman on this wick!!





Who knew silica could burn like that??


----------



## Dr Evil (26/3/14)

This was a 1.8ohm coil with a silica wick on an ego-t battery 






Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> So it would appear very low ohms and silica is not the best of mates. Cleaned this wick 4 times. Should have recoiled before the previous tank. Wasted a full tank of huntsman on this wick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How low are we talking Crafty?


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

That was 0.4
All 4 coils completely burnt through the silica.


----------



## Alex (30/3/14)

Hey guys, I encountered a weird problem today. After deciding to change my coil position, I removed the old cotton , gave the coil a dry burn followed by a clean under some running water. I then proceeded to re wick with some fresh cotton and placed a few drops of liquid all over the coil and cotton to do a quick 1 second test fire.

Everything was fine, except for this terrible burn't smell. At first I thought the wick wasn't soaked enough, but I couldn't see any evidence of the cotton burning, I should add that just prior to re-wicking, I cleaned up the KF and soaked it in some vodka prior to re-assembly. 

Now I still fail to get rid of this awful smell, so I empty the liquid, strip everything again, make a new coil and cotton thing. Re-assemble and low and behold, the burn't smell is still present. So yet again, it's stripping time, repeat the exercise, this time I dry burn the new coil. And so far I think the smell is gone.

My question is this, have any of you encountered something similar before, my theory is that the vodka which I didn't dry properly before assembly may be the culprit. Would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

It could be the impurities in the vodka which will settle on the surface after the alcohol evaporate and/or the chlorine in the water. I also found some type of oiliness on new kanthal wire from a supplier once. suggest you use at least RO- or bottled water to rinse your stuff.


----------



## Alex (30/3/14)

Thanks for the reply @johanct, I have never cleaned the kayfun since I got it last week, and I was thinking it could be a combo of the vodka + machine oil residue burning up. 

But I promise you this smell was bad, you could smell it throughout the entire house.


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks for the reply @johanct, I have never cleaned the kayfun since I got it last week, and I was thinking it could be a combo of the vodka + machine oil residue burning up.
> 
> But I promise you this smell was bad, you could smell it throughout the entire house.



Lol that explains everything - those leftover pubes can cause a nasty smell when not washed out properly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (30/3/14)




----------

